# To good not to share.



## BlueMoonFarms (Feb 4, 2015)

Long story short our buck bred everyone the first week of September after he kept breaking the cattle panels to be in with them. We had everyone's dates down except for one. And this morning that one Ginger had her babies outside in the snow, and then at some point abandoned them. We know that from 7-9 they were without her as that was the time we saw her at the other side of the goat pen. However they survived, all thanks to our 2 year old Great Pyrenees Trinity. All of us noticed her poking her head out of the hutch and then going back in during this time, and at one point my husband even saw her run over and start bugging Ginger like she was trying to force the goat to move somewhere. I was washing dishes from milking as my husband got ready to get the feed and hay, when I saw Trinity come out of the hutch again, and this time a little black baby stumbled out after her and tried to nurse. I had enough time to see her nudge the baby back into the hutch before I shot outside in my bathrobe to get them. Trinity kept them warm, dried them (or maybe just wanted to eat the placenta who knows.) and kept them together for at least two hours possibly longer. When I got there she shot half way to me, heard the babies cry and shot back. It was the coolest thing I have ever witnessed, and best of all the babies have so far survived. They had to warm up a bit,  and perked up as soon as we got milk into them, but that dog. I will never under estimate an LGD's instinct to protect her herd again.


----------



## SA Farm (Feb 4, 2015)

That's awesome!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 4, 2015)

WOW!!!!  Good for Trinity!


----------



## goatsrulemymorning (Feb 4, 2015)

Good Dog Trinity!...animals do the darndest things don't they?


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Feb 4, 2015)

This is Trinity and these are "her" babies.   Two boys, doing good after being so cold, I am still a little worried about the brown one as it still shivers every now and then, but what Trinity did still blows my mind. What a good dog!


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 4, 2015)

Trinity is beautiful!!!  I'd take the brown one's temp and see if you need to warm him or not?


----------



## luvmypets (Feb 4, 2015)

Omg and I thought baby goats couldnt get cuter!! 

@Southern by choice  you gotta see this !


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Feb 4, 2015)

bonbean01 said:


> Trinity is beautiful!!!  I'd take the brown one's temp and see if you need to warm him or not?


I just got some warm milk in him and took his temp, he was a little low but he perked up as soon as he fed. I'm going to get a little heating pad for the night and put it in there until his body temp continues to stay up. If not i'll have to call the vet..again my poor wallet...


----------



## Baymule (Feb 4, 2015)

This is why we love these dogs so much. What a great story about a fabulous dog!


----------



## babsbag (Feb 4, 2015)

Good doggie, the LGDs are truly amazing. I too came home to a surprise kid one night and the doe was completely disinterested in the kid, I didn't even know who the dam was. My LGD was sitting next to the new baby keeping it warm and I am almost positive that she is the one that cleaned it after its birth. Love love love these dogs.

Hope your little kids do well and no vet.


----------



## jk47 (Feb 5, 2015)

That is so cool lucky she found the goats in time


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 5, 2015)

Wonderful testimony too the incredible animals LGD's are!
I cannot imagine my farm without them. 

 to Trinity!


----------



## kinder (Feb 5, 2015)

Truly an amazing dog !!  I'm  so happy for all involved !!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 5, 2015)

How awesome!


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Feb 5, 2015)

Good girl! What a great story! I know everyone chooses the predator protection that works for them, but you could never get _that _from just having an electric fence!


----------



## goatgurl (Feb 12, 2015)

an incredible story.  what a good girl trinity is.  hope the kids are still doing ok.


----------

